# Blonde Jokes



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

1. Why does it take longer to build a blonde snowman as opposed to a regular one? 
(You have to hollow out the head.) 

2. Why won't they hire blondes as pharmacists? 
(They keep breaking the prescription bottles in the typewriters.) 

3. Hear about the blonde that got an AM radio? 
(It took her a month to realize she could also play it in the afternoon and evening.) 

4. What happened to the blonde ice hockey team? 
(They drowned during Spring Training.) 

5. Why did the blonde scale the chain-link fence? 
(To see what was on the other side.) 

6. How did the blonde die drinking milk? 
(The cow stepped on her.) 

7. How did the blonde burn her nose? 
(Bobbing for French fries.) 

8. Why do blondes have more fun? 
(They're easier to amuse.) 

9. What do you call 20 blondes in a freezer? 
(Frosted flakes.) 

10. Why can't blondes put in light bulbs? 
(They keep breaking them with their hammers.) 

11. Did you hear about the blonde who shot an arrow into the air? 
(She missed.) 

12. What is it when a blonde blows into another blonde's ear? 
(Data transfer.) 

13. Why did the blonde resolve to have only three children? 
(Because she read that one child out of every four born was Chinese.) 

14. Why did the blonde put make-up on her forehead? 
(She wanted everyone to know that she was able to make up her mind.) 

15. Why did the blonde ask her friends to save their burned-out light bulbs? 
(She needed them for the darkroom she was building.) 

16. Why are Asians so smart? 
(No blondes.) 

17. What is the biggest advantage to marrying a blonde? 
(You get to park in the Handicapped Zone)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, after seeing all the blonde jokes here in the last several months, I guess it is time to say:

Joke if you want, but nobody rocks you in the bedroom like a sexy blonde 

If you guys have not experienced this...... you have my sympathy


----------

